# slip first stitch - purlwise on every row??



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

I read on here about slipping first stitch on every row. One selvidge side looks perfect but the other side not so good. I have been slipping knitwise when I am knitting and purlwise when I am on a purl row. Is this right, or should I slip as if to purl even on a knit row?


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

You will find differing opinions on slipping the first stitch, but unless the pattern says otherwise, most knitting books say to slip the first stitch as if to purl with the yarn in the back.

If you slip knitwise, the stitch is twisted.


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

I have found that if I slip the first stitch knitwise and then knit into the back of the last stitch I get a lovely, firm and very neat edge.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I always slip the first stitch as if to purl then if knitting slip yarn to back, I also, if purling a row, knit the last stitch. This sets up the purl slip for the next row...If I use this method I always have straight edges get complimented on my edges all the time from people who have been Knitting many more years than I! 
Good luck and happy knitting 
Merry Christmas 
DEW


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Thank you once again PK friends with good advice. Yes, got it slip first stitch as if to purl. I will also try knitting the last stitch. I am on my second sock, and this will help me so much with picking up stitches around the heel.

Merry Christmas as well
Judy


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Slip the first stitch purl-wise with the yarn in front;
Knit the last stitch thereby setting up the next row.
This makes a really neat looking uniform edge, 
And helps in seaming or picking up and knitting.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, slip purlwise on every row, even if it is a knit row. The scarf I'm making now begins each row with k3, so I'm actually doing it "sl 1 purlwise, k2." It makes a very neat edge that looks like a crochet chain stitch.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

My knitting teacher says to slip stitch purl wise every row. Makes a nice finish on both edges.


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW, I was just trying to get my edges to look better, I had read how to do it, but of course I couldn't find where.

Here I found so may variations, will try them to determine which I prefer.

Thank you all KP knitting buddies, you are wonderful.

chris


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Yes, slip purlwise on every row, even if it is a knit row. The scarf I'm making now begins each row with k3, so I'm actually doing it "sl 1 purlwise, k2." It makes a very neat edge that looks like a crochet chain stitch.


Yep, that's what I do too.

But, there was good advice from others on this subject.

Thank you all. I'm always learning something new from you guys.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Rossi said:


> I read on here about slipping first stitch on every row. One selvidge side looks perfect but the other side not so good. I have been slipping knitwise when I am knitting and purlwise when I am on a purl row. Is this right, or should I slip as if to purl even on a knit row?


I have never, in my 60 squillion years of knitting, slipped the first stitch of any project.
Instead, I chose to learn how to keep my edge nice with tension.
One thing I did find out, while helping someone else with this problem, was, instead of slipping the stitch you Knit the first stitch of a Purl row and vice versa.
This makes a tiny rolled edge which is very neat.
Try it on some spare yarn and see how it works for you.
If you are going to sew seams, it is best not to Slip the stitch anyway because it makes it harder to get a nice tidy seam later.
I would just concentrate on keeping the tenion even as you finish and start each row.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Rossi said:
> 
> 
> > I read on here about slipping first stitch on every row. One selvidge side looks perfect but the other side not so good. I have been slipping knitwise when I am knitting and purlwise when I am on a purl row. Is this right, or should I slip as if to purl even on a knit row?
> ...


 :thumbup: that's what I do...


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

This comes from Deborah Norville's "Hugs and Kisses" Scarf.
She says to knit 1st stitch in the back and slip last stitch as if to purl. Both edges will be the same and look like a chain running up the sides. It also helps a bit with curling.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

I have tried the advice of slipping first stitch purlwise on a knit row and then putting yarn at the back to continue knitting and also slipping first stitch of purl row ending with a knit stitch - result: perfect edges. As this works so well for me, I will use it in future. Thank you all
Judy


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Would this be recommended on stockinette sleeves that will be seamed?


----------

